# Moving & Introducing dog to new home



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

My dogs were older when I moved, so they just knew. If it were me, I would do the exact same thing you did to potty train him. Only this time, it won't take long for him to realize what is inside (no zone) and where he is expected to go.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I would say almost assume your dog isn't potty trained and if you use a crate, crate when you cant pay attention and take out often to the same area for elimination, it should only take a few days before they know the new routine.


----------

